# Kaufberatung: Packard Bell EASYNOTE TK85-JO-049GE, der richtige?



## crytake (22. Dezember 2010)

Hy!

Für eine Freundin soll ich ein Laptop raussuchen. Preis sollte nicht 600€ überschreiten. Sie macht überwiegend Office-, Internet- und Emailanwendungen. Ein paar Fungames, wie PvsZ und World of Goo, sollte es auch schaffen. Zusätzlich sollte es auch in Dresden kaufbar sein 

Ich würde dieses Gerät vorschlagen:
Packard Bell EASYNOTE TK85-JO-049GE mit Blu-ray

Was haltet ihr von Packard Bell? Zu hause habe ich nur SAMSUNG und ACER gehabt. Daher kenn ich den Hersteller gar nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Dezember 2010)

Wenn das Teil unbedingt BluRay haben muss, kann man den nehmen. Ansonsten gibt es dutzende, die passen. Grafikmäßig müßte da bei den Spielen vermutlich nicht mal eine dedizierte Graka bei sein.

bis 600€ ginge zB auch das hier Lenovo B560 M488JGE - i5-460M 4GB/500GB & NVIDIA


----------



## Sabcoll (28. Dezember 2010)

Ich schließ mich mal hier ans Thema an:

Gleiches Problem, für meine Freundin muss nen Notebook her. Sie hat meinen alten Rechner bekommen, der nun aber auch den Geist aufgegeben hat. Da sie ein duales Studium macht, braucht sie also nen neues Gerät - es soll also ein Notebook sein.

Ihre Mutter bekommt wohl 10% bei Cyberport und ich hab mir mal beide Notebooks von oben angesehen, das mit Blueray ist ja Blödsinn, wenn man keinen Full-HD Fernseher oder Display hat. Fällt also raus...
Daher wäre das Lenovo eine Idee oder dieses:
Packard Bell EASYNOTE TM98-JN-066GE + 2GB RAM

 Meine Frage: Wie sind die Grafikkarten einzuschätzen?! Dass der i5 den i3 abhängt, ist klar. Beide 4Gig Ram, sonst kaum Unterschiede. Ist die GF soviel besser?

LG und Danke für die Hilfe!
(PS: Nur office und Internet Anwendungen, evtl. mal Fotos bearbeiten o.ä. Keine Spiele außer vll Sims3 oder so ...)


----------



## we3dm4n (29. Dezember 2010)

"Keine Spiele *außer vllt Sims 3*" - du Scherzkeks 

Das Spiel hat schon etwas höhere Anforderungen - da sollte es dann schon das Lenovo werden.

Dein Cyperport-Link funktioniert übrigens nicht


----------



## Sabcoll (29. Dezember 2010)

Sorry, der Link geht jetzt jedenfalls.

Naja Sims3 spielt ihre kleine Schwester, ich weiß also nicht ob sie es vielleicht auch mal spielen will. Ich gehe aber eher nicht davon aus.

Frage bleibt, da der Link ja nun funktioniert, die selbe: lohnt der Aufpreis?


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2010)

Die Grafikkarten der beiden Notebooks sind ca. gleichstark, SIMs3 würde auf Mittel um die 25-30FPS laufen, in low mit über 60FPS. Bei dem teureren Notebook, dem Lenovo, ist die CPU besser, vermutlich auch die Qualität - daher ist der Aufpreis schon lohnenswert.


----------

